# כריך



## airelibre

I had never heard this word before a few days ago. I had only ever heard 'סנדוויץ. Is it used in _exactly_ the same way? How common is it? Wikipedia's page lists כריך first, otherwise known as 'סנדוויץ which maybe suggests the former is more common. Is it old-fashioned or higher register?


----------



## ystab

It is used exactly the same way. I suppose it is less common in speech than סנדוויץ׳, but it is quite common. For example, in a restaurant menu כריך is likely to be used.

When you compare loan words and their modern Hebrew alternatives, it is not a matter of register. Sometimes it lasts, and sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## anipo

I hear it much more often than before . כריך is one of those words that make it into Hebrew. I guess it will completely replace 'sandwich' in some more years. (As, e.g., עיצומים completely replaced 'sanctions').


----------



## arielipi

אני: בואו נלך לקנות כריך
החבר: כריך?? מי אומר כריך? אומרים סנדוויץ' א
that was like 6 years ago - much has changed and i hear people say both.


----------



## Manedwolf

It's common to hear the word "פרוסה" (proosa), especially in the context of make me a sandwich (תעשה לי פרוסה). Grammatically it's wrong, because its meaning is one slice of bread.


----------



## arielipi

No no no manedwolf - people say give me another proosa when they want another proosa - not when they want a whole one.


----------



## origumi

This thread won't be complete without a reference to Dudu (Zar), Efi (Ben Israel) and Pingi, discussing the issue over. Links to youtube are forbidden here, so please google for פרפר נחמד סנדוויץ' כריך.


----------



## anipo

origumi said:


> This thread won't be complete without a reference to Dudu (Zar), Efi (Ben Israel) and Pingi, discussing the issue over. Links to youtube are forbidden here, so please google for פרפר נחמד סנדוויץ' כריך.


Really cute, had not seen it before.
And arielipi is right: כריך is a sandwich while פרוסה is a slice of bread, and as such these words are used in daily speech.


----------



## airelibre

origumi said:


> This thread won't be complete without a reference to Dudu (Zar), Efi (Ben Israel) and Pingi, discussing the issue over. Links to youtube are forbidden here, so please google for פרפר נחמד סנדוויץ' כריך.



That suggests כריך is old fashioned, since the show is pretty old and they have to teach him what it is even then. Also, is אנדרלמוסיה still in use?


----------



## origumi

airelibre said:


> That suggests כריך is old fashioned, since the show is pretty old and they have to teach him what it is even then. Also, is אנדרלמוסיה still in use?


This chapter of פרפר נחמד is about words which are part of the spoken language and yet are difficult for young children. I don't think there's a significant change (in the last two or three decades) regarding how useful these words are.


----------



## Manedwolf

arielipi said:


> No no no manedwolf - people say give me another proosa when they want another proosa - not when they want a whole one.



I hear people wrong at this quite common


----------



## anipo

airelibre said:


> That suggests כריך is old fashioned, since the show is pretty old and they have to teach him what it is even then. Also, is אנדרלמוסיה still in use?


On the contrary: the word was quite new when the show was done and the idea was to teach it to children. The word has entered everyday speech, and is used much more now than at the time of the show.
אנדרלמוסיה is much alive in a higher register. The colloquial word for it is בלגן.


----------



## airelibre

Really! I assumed it was biblical/Mishnaic. How did it come about? Is it related at all to כר/ית - pillow?


----------



## Tararam

Manedwolf said:


> I hear people wrong at this quite common



I tend to agree. I don't hear it all the time, but I have a friend who used to say proosa for sandwich until we conditioned him to stop. It's really weird, he also makes a difference between "tost" and "tsnim", meaning he calls the toast you make in טוסטר משולשים "tost", and the one you make in a regular toaster (מצנם) 
a "tsnim".



airelibre said:


> Really! I assumed it was biblical/Mishnaic. How did it come about? Is it related at all to כר/ית - pillow?



"כריך" comes from the root כ-ר-כ = "to envelope"/"to wrap around" (the content of the sandwich is enveloped in two slices of bread.)
The root is biblical, but I suppose the word itself is a modern innovation.


----------



## ystab

Tararam said:


> "כריך" comes from the root כ-ר-כ = "to envelope"/"to wrap around" (the content of the sandwich is enveloped in two slices of bread.)
> The root is biblical, but I suppose the word itself is a modern innovation.


I just wanted to point out that in the Passover Haggadah it is said that Hillel would wrap (כורך) Matzah (unleavened bread) and Maror (bitter herbs) and eat them together. Later, this root in this meaning was used in Modern Hebrew to form the word כריך.


----------



## arbelyoni

ystab said:


> I just wanted to point out that in the Passover Haggadah it is said that Hillel would wrap (כורך) Matzah (unleavened bread) and Maror (bitter herbs) and eat them together. Later, this root in this meaning was used in Modern Hebrew to form the word כריך.


The root כר"כ appears severl times in the Talmud in the context of "wrapping" bread (כריך ריפתא).
According to this link, the word כריך as "sandwich" was first suggested in 1930. The article also sums up several of the meanings of this root (the last paragraph discusses sandwiches and strudels).


----------



## origumi

arbelyoni said:


> link


Good link, thanks.


----------

